# Hi All



## MicoMurci (Jun 19, 2012)

My name is Mico Murci. I'm an aspiring music producer, and while it feels a little strange to be posting on a Halloween forum in June, I'm very happy to be a part of the forum here!

Already looking forward to a great Halloween 2012!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Nothing like music to add atmosphere to one's haunt!
Welcome to the forum Mico Murci.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mico


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MicoMurci (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome MicoMurci!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome! Yes it should feel strange to you posting here cause you should be using the time building props instead, lol.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome M&M! You are among friends here!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## MicoMurci (Jun 19, 2012)

Feeling very welcome! Thanks for all the warm welcomes.

And yes, I should be making props, huh? Definitely looking forward to doing some nice ones this year. Never really done 'em before!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, MM!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome and Hello.


----------

